# 4 Jaw Chuck



## Martin W (Jun 30, 2016)

I finally found a 4 jaw for my Martin Lathe. Actually two. Both are D1-8 mounts, one is 19" and one is 12". The big one will work great as a faceplate for me.
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 30, 2016)

Please tell us more about your Martin! '
I have not heard of Martin lathes.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes please. Always good to see/hear about uncommon machines.
In the meantime there is this http://www.lathes.co.uk/martin/

Cheers Phil


----------



## Martin W (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Daryl
She was built in Germany in 1957. Martin DLZ 502. 20" x 84" between centers. She runs like a Swiss wrist watch, nice and smooth and quiet. Has a imperial lead screw. 65mm bore thru headstock 16rpm up to 1540rpm
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeltor (Jun 30, 2016)

What a beast !!!


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 30, 2016)

Martin W said:


> She was built in Germany in 1957. Martin DLZ 502. 20" x 84" between centers. She runs like a Swiss wrist watch, nice and smooth and quiet. Has a imperial lead screw. 65mm bore thru headstock 16rpm up to 1540rpm



Sounds like you intend to take good care of this gentle giant.
Excellent!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Martin W (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks.  
She weighs 8000 pounds and is the centre piece of my shop. 
10 hp motor which I run off a rotary phase converter and a 600 volt step up transformer. Was saved from a building which was being torn down. Sat idle for 25 years. I also bought my DoAll bandsaw from the same place. Both machines seem to have very little use and run like new.
Now I need to build a jib hoist to change the big chuck. Any pics?

Cheers
Martin W


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aliva (Jul 4, 2016)

Next time I'm in Welland I'll have to look you up and see the monster. Actually I'll be in the Niagara area in August, visiting some wineries.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 5, 2016)

Let me know when you are going to be in Niagara. No shortage of wine tasting here. 40 Creek Distillery and Dillons Small Batch Distillery is pretty close also.
Cheers
Martin


----------

